# Famous Scottish medium Ricky Martin



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Famous Scottish medium Ricky Martin has very kindly agreed to do a night for a charity on 29th October at the Bentley Hotel in Motherwell, tickets available on the web site Pathfinder Dogs - Partnering Blind People To Independence or can be got from Priory Lodge Kennels in Wishaw. Further information 01698 374973


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Is anybody planning on going to this?


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have just sent a link to my hubby to see if he would like to go. I really like things like this


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am going with my hubby, daughter, her boyfriend and my mum-in-law. Looking forward to it


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Fantastic


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

He is good:thumbup:


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just bumping this up. My family are going to this and looking forward to it


----------

